# Columbia 2012 Applicants



## FilmClassicGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, I didn't see a recent thread for Columbia applicants. Has everyone submitted their applications?


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 1, 2011)

I submitted my MFA Directing Application. I was a nervous wreck trying to get my best into it. Now I'm a nervous wreck until the time I get a reply from them. Here's keeping my fingers crossed and luck to be on my side.


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 1, 2011)

I applied. When does the school give interview notifications and when are interviews held?


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 1, 2011)

Usually around February. I checked the previous years application thread. They start in after the first week of Feb and go on till the end of the month. Although some people who get waitlisted are notified at a later date as well.


----------



## bro403 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have also applied to Columbia. Is it kosher to call and schedule an interview? I will be in New York in late December/early January, but won't make it back until decisions have been posted. Should I call and set one up, or does that just not happen?

Also, some more questions: How often does Columbia accept people into this program that are straight out of undergrad? And how do the chances of getting in compare to USC/UCLA?

Thanks!


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 2, 2011)

I think only select applicants are interviewed and then from there the class is picked.


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 2, 2011)

There are apparently 70 people who are selected and called for an interview. You can schedule either a personal one at the university or thru skype or phone, but not before they give you a call. 

Noone can say how good the chances are? From whatever I have read, it all depends on your creative abilities, diverse background (that shows when they read your SOP) and your reasons for choosing to be a filmmaker. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I was busy working on my application up until Nov. 30th! It was serious crunch time. Hopefully, I'll get much better results this year! I feel that I worked out all the kinks from last time.

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 2, 2011)

How many students apply?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Extended Deadline:

"Because of reported technical issues with our online admissions application system, we have decided to extend the application deadline for the MFA Film and MFA Theatre Arts Directing applications to Monday, December 5, 2011 at 5:00pm EST."

Mail from Columbia University


----------



## bro403 (Dec 2, 2011)

Good to know that they do phone/skype interviews. I'm not tryna pay for a flight to NYC for one interview, no matter how important.


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 2, 2011)

Couldn't they have announced the deadline extension prior like on the 28th or something? I could have been a bit less nervous  But surprisingly haven't received a mail from them regarding the deadline extension. Even UCLA extended their deadline by 15 days. LOL Guess these universities haven't met their yearly apllication quotas. 

Seoulless - last year the uni mentions around 750 students applied. Exact figures are never let out.

Who all have applied to other universities besides Columbia?


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 2, 2011)

This is for both programs in the film MFA right?

Sounds about right given that UCLA has 400 for just screenwriting.


----------



## derly (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by bro403:
> I have also applied to Columbia. Is it kosher to call and schedule an interview? I will be in New York in late December/early January, but won't make it back until decisions have been posted. Should I call and set one up, or does that just not happen?
> 
> Also, some more questions: How often does Columbia accept people into this program that are straight out of undergrad? And how do the chances of getting in compare to USC/UCLA?
> ...



I also applied right out of my undergrad  I dont think it matters if u can prove that 1. you are mature enough to pursue grad school. and 2. that you have some expirience. 

I applied to the Creative Producing MFA  Im hoping the program being fresh will be to my advantage. Crossing Fingers for everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks to the extended deadline I applied to Columbia as well. Good luck everybody!


----------



## JKL (Dec 6, 2011)

I applied as well. I really wish the best for everyone on this forum. It seems like the people here really care, and I can only imagine what it would feel like to get accepted into such a program.  Best wishes to all!


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 10, 2011)

Where can I find more info and where do I submit my applications?  Can you share a deadline?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if you just wanted to promote your web page but deadline was the 1st of December (extended to the 5th) and you find Columbia School of the Arts at http://arts.columbia.edu/


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's make the waiting shorter and talk a bit about our applications. What is your feeling two weeks after the submission date? Regret anything?

What film scenario did you choose?
I chose the Backyard Patio. Took me forever to get a good idea and I'm not even sure if it was that good.

Did anyone but me submit a DVD as well?


----------



## derly (Dec 12, 2011)

I dont think I regret anything but that being said I have never felt to insecure than doing this app. There's just so much at stake! 

What did you write for the scenario? I picked the one with the woman in a bus. And did turn in the dvd as well. Did you turn one film or a reel?


----------



## JKL (Dec 12, 2011)

@Kaschko- Waiting is torture, so I'd like to join in on this conversation. I have a lot of regrets, but honestly, I think I did the best I could personally do for the time being. But having said that, I think my two weakest materials are the feature treatment and the 10-page writing sample.

 I chose the young woman in the bus scenario, and, I also submitted a DVD.


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaschko,

Thanks for giving me the deadline, guess I've just missed the deadline.

HA - That's just my signature... I'll turn it off for this reply ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

@derly My DVD included a short film, not a reel. I would never send a reel as a (wannabe) director since they want to know your storytelling abilities, not if you can shoot nice pictures.
It's a nice option for cinematographers though.


----------



## derly (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey dont be so quick to judge Kaschko 
I sent a reel and Im definitively not a wannabe.
Im interested in production thought. I just thought the reel would show them a wider range of how I work aesthetically in sets. 

I applied to the creative producing MFA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

We're all wannabes, aren't we? 
Sorry dude, I didn't want to rain on your parade. It's just my opinion that showreels aren't good if you pursue the narrative way. I edited showreels myself and since the DSLR boom a few years ago it has become so easy to shoot a great looking reel in a few days, but that doesn't really tell anything about your abilities. But since you're not going for the narrative way and actually didn't even have to send in a DVD I'd say you're on the safe side.


----------



## jamnee (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I've also applied to Directing. Nice to have a community dedicated to nail-biting.

Columbia is the final one I submitted, so I guess I was at my personal best. Not at all that I'm confident tho.
I chose the Late Night House scene. Came up with several versions one night, slept on it and finished final draft the next morning.
I have no experience with films whatsoever. So no video sample submitted. For some other schools I submitted photos. 
Yeah I know, I must have told stories so damn well with my writings if I got in.


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Happy to join the conversation.  I submitted as well and I'm feeling pretty good about the application.  I gave most of my attention to Columbia's application.  I'm looking forward to waiting with you guys.  Let's keep this conversation going.


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 14, 2011)

I chose option A, the girl in the bus. Went a page overboard with that particular writing sample. But other than that no regrets as such. Didn't really bother sending in a dvd shorts that I made and helped others in. Not satisfied with them.

I have 3 years work experience in commercials in the direction department and just touched upon the basic prep work for features. And I tell you guys, being into making films is a blast, even if its a commercial. Hope you all get to experience it (for those who still haven't).  Who else is already in this field?


----------



## derly (Dec 14, 2011)

No worries no hard feelings here. To each his own right? 

In any case thats really cool apocalypticus. I've been working in the local industry were I live working with Music Videos. I love it but I do shorts on the side. The only real big experience I had was that I got to work with Steve Barron in the production team (aka PA haha) of the TV Film Treasure Island that comes out next year on the BBC. 

thats the "biggest" ive interned on. 
BTW im a girl


----------



## Wayfaring11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone care to share about the first ten pages of their script?


----------



## derly (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Guys

This is the trailer for the project I worked in last February

http://sky1.sky.com/treasure-i...d-the-second-trailer


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by derly:
> Hey Guys
> 
> This is the trailer for the project I worked in last February
> ...



sorry to be blunt here, but what does your trailer have to do with Columbia 2012 applications? Are you a current student at Columbia and you want to show the prospectives an example of what they'll be doing? or is this a post to promote your project?


----------



## derly (Dec 28, 2011)

Well sorry but if you had read the previous posts you would have known we are talking about what we added as projects in our application. So in fact it is about them. 

Read next time.


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 28, 2011)

easy there.
I was only asking because sometimes people simply spam every post they can find with links to their videos without looking at what the thread is about. It seemed legit which is why I actually asked to verify instead of simply deleting it.

You only said "This is the trailer for the project I worked in last February". I couldn't have known if you were referring to something you used for your application or if you're just mindlessly promoting your work in the wrong thread.

No harm, no foul. I was only asking for clarification.


----------



## derly (Dec 28, 2011)

nah its okay. I responded to match what seemed to be your tone.  it annoyed me but no harm done really. I figured you would had seen my previous post which was the last one. 

haha in any case yeah the movie should be good im excited to see it finally. But I was only a PA and an intern in the props department nothing major. 

What program did u apply for?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 28, 2011)

lol the tone was because i've been dealing with alot of spam lately. (last month i had someone who spammed their project in 64 random threads that i had to delete one by one...)

in terms of your question about applying, i'm currently at chapman doing my MFA specializing in editing. It's my last year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I had no problem with derly's post. Everybody who read her previous posts could cleary see why she posted that link.

Anyway: Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## derly (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

Sooo updates. How's everyone doing? Im already biting off all my nails in anxiousness!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey derly!

I'm really starting to freak out! I can't wait to get some updates from Columbia and the other schools. I feel like I did a good job with my application but I'm always unsure, I could be wrong.

When did you submit? Do you think we'll get news soon?


----------



## apocalypticus (Jan 31, 2012)

Mid-Feb can't get here any sooner. I haven't had time to think of anything. I've been on shoots back to back. Praying for a call soon. 

All the best to you people. And update as soon as you get a call.

Cheers


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, I haven't heard anything nor gotten an e.mail, I suppose it's at least good if no one else has heard. Good luck to all of you


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok. Let me entertain all of you guys for a moment. I hope this TRUE STORY will crack the tension a little.

I just spent 40 minutes of my life going through last year's Columbia thread on this forum, and I got some interesting information I would like to share: it seems that people started getting phone calls and emails to be invited for an interview around Feb. 24th. Invitations would continue to be sent out through the first weeks of March. Notifications of admission would arrive via phone call starting March 24th, through the following days. Rejection notification emails were sent out starting March 31st.

Then, having decided that I had definitely been obsessing too much about this over the past hour, I get an email. From Columbia. Subject: "You're invited...". Oh my God. That's it. I open it.

Subject: "You're Invited: Film Faculty Jamal Joseph's 'Panther Baby' Book Tour"

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2012)

So funny! It happened exactly the same to me. Columbia spam is seriously affecting my nerves.

Thanks for the info! Looks like we'll have to wait a little bit more.

By the way, hello everyone, I'm new in the forum. I'm an international applicant, submitted to screenwriting!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Smiley!

Nice to meet you! I'm an international applicant too, from Italy, and I applied to Creative Producing..!

Did you apply anywhere else? I applied to USC, NYU and UCLA as well.


----------



## derly (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahahaha

Gosh yes this happened to me five minutes ago. I'm in class an almost jumped.up during the lecture hahaha Columbia is trolling us bad...

I read the old forums as well.if that goes for this year as well we.only have a week to go

I wonder if the creative producing program has different ones... hum


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm from Spain, almost neighbours 

I also applied to UCLA, NYU Dramatic Writing and AFI. Wanted to apply to Chapman too but I'm not sure about it... For me it's very important to be accepted in one of these  schools because I received a full scholarship from an important foundation in my country and if don't get in I'll lose it. And there's no way I can pay for it without a scholarship!!

My first option is Columbia. Which one is yours?

Nice to meet you Coinsquolino, and good luck!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure about what my first choice is, I guess it's both USC and Columbia: both are equally a dream. I like New York better, but LA has definitely more opportunities for internships, and I sort of feel closer to that kind of industry (commercial rather than indipendent).

I don't feel confident about my application for NYU, nor about UCLA: UCLA is public so there's even more competition, but I guess my materials were competitive. We'll see!

It is so great that you got a scholarship! How did you get it? You must be really smart  Unfortunately I couldn't find any scholarship, but my parents were so supportive to back me up financially. I still could be up for some help on tuition based on merit, I guess.

News from AFI? Is this the first time you apply?

Y, bueno, vivÃ¬ en Buenos Aires por seis meses, asÃ¬ que podemos hablar en castellano tambiÃ©n ajajaj SUERTE!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2012)

Amazing! Just right after reading your mail I got a call from AFI offering me an interview!!! I'm so excited. 

The scholarship is from a foundation called "la Caixa", similar to the fulbright foundation. I was so lucky to get it. I couldn't believe it. 

Seguro que encuentras alguna beca o ayuda  espero que nos encontremos en algun campus el aÃ±o que viene!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 2, 2012)

That's AMAZING Smiley! Great news for you, I'm so happy for you, go celebrate!!

Congrats on your scholarship as well!

Yo tambiÃ©n espero encontrarte por algun lado el proximo aÃ±o: quizas Columbia! Fingers crossed my friend  DREAM ON!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I got this damn spam email too 

Smiley, congratulations on the AFI interview! That's really great!

I'm in the same situation as you with the scholarships btw: I received the highest scholarship in my home country (Germany) but I will lose it if NYU or Columbia won't accept me. 
On the other hand I did some math and found out that this scholarship is still not enough for these schools. But I am not allowed to get another scholarship in my country since the one I got is too big. Pretty complicated situation. It will depend on the offer NYU or Columbia will make me (another scholarship, loans etc).
I am at the point were I am not really nervous about being accepted. I am nervous they might accept me but then I can't afford it...

Have you guys filled out the financial aid stuff yet?


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 3, 2012)

@Kaschko I didn't and I don't plan to.

I guess I'm not going to because I both feel it is kind of a mess to do for us international students and I'm sort of afraid it might influence their decision for admission.

Columbia is my top choice along with USC, I don't want to risk anything. But I guess it's a silly fear.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaschko, a friend of mine told me that if they really want you in they give you financial support in case you need it. I'm not going to fill out the financial stuff because my scholarship covers the whole tuition plus living expenses, but if I had to I wouldn't worry at all, I mean, if there's financial aid for International students is because they give it to someone, isn't it? And you have at least an important part covered for you scholarship, this is very important!


----------



## derly (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Smiley congrats on AFI thats is truly HUGE. Its so awesome to hear that you and Colinsquolino got scholarships as well. Where Im coming from I dont qualify for the "big" scholarship because of where I was born so that kind of leaves me at the mercy of the dreaded student loans. I really dont know how things work for international students but I highly doubt that being need base actually affect anything in the decision of you being accepted or not. If you think about it those being poor or middle class affect your abilities? So I wouldnt really worry about that people are encouraged to fill those out you never know if you are missing out on benefits so I would encourage you to do so.

I on the other hand cant wait to finally know anything... Columbia is the top top for me because the Creative Producing program would really put me out there when I graduate. I have scouted the net looking for info on the current students and I have found little but Im guessing we have more to wait ... I think we will be told by the end of March... GO LEE...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey,

Thanks for all the encouraging words. I have to agree with derly and do not think that filling out the financial aid form will affect your application at all. 
The people who look at your application and those who look at your financial needs are not the same.
Still I disagree that you definitely get financial help if the committee liked your work. Because again, those people aren't the same. Yes, the world isn't fair but we have to face it. Just because you got great marks in French doesn't mean you'll get a castle in southern France for free. There are enough talented and creative people in the world who couldn't even afford the application fees. Most universities in the states are for the richer people while in Europe most schools are completely for free. As an international applicant this is sometimes hard to understand.

I still believe that there might be enough financial support for international applicants but I won't count on it and wait until I know more. At the end of the day these school have to pay their bills too. 
No reason to give up already, but we have to be realistic.
Again: Good luck everybody!


----------



## derly (Feb 6, 2012)

It is outrageously overpriced and we could all probably study in Europe as you said for way less what i think is that Im paying for being in an enviroment to make valuable connections that will essentially mold my future after I graduate.

Because of my finances I know I will not get a cent in aid so I already made peace with the 160,000 education I am inquiring for. Regardless Im okay with it because I think the debt will be worth it in the long run. You are paying to be coveted so whatever.. so be it.  

I think its harder for international students. You cant get loans as easily am I right Klaschko?


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 6, 2012)

While we wait... anyone wanna give some feedback on my reel? Any advice would be appreciated.

Ladies' Night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahPUFUU_t8

Babysitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh2xQAxvLrE

Shower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTucfUUmGO4

Music Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL3bnc6uwPk


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

@derly Yes, it's pretty hard for foreigners to get a loan in the US if you do not have an US citizen as sponsor/guarantor. 
But as you said, we all know why we still want to study there.


----------



## apocalypticus (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I'd been at work prepping and all of sudden I see my mail to be greeted with an interview call for FSU! I'll have to choose the skype options since I am a foreign student.

Now, if only Columbia would just respond with a simple interview offer or a rejection letter. 
So what's the final countdown for all you folk out there. I won't be able to give a damn since I'm knee deep at work and I just hope they don't call me when I can't pick up the phone. LOL


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 6, 2012)

@apocalypticus CONGRATS on your interview call with FSU and good luck with it!!

We'll all be here waiting for news from Columbia, hoping for the best, expecting the worst.


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 7, 2012)

Long time lurker. 

I just received an email requesting an interview for the Creative Producing program! I'm planning on flying to NY for the interview (I live near Los Angeles). 

Anyone else?


----------



## Nowon (Feb 7, 2012)

Ooh, Columbia stirs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats FilmForest!
You seem to be the first who got notified. I wish you all the best for your interview!


----------



## derly (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Forest!!

Ok.. now I am really stressed out...that's the program I want to get into too.


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 7, 2012)

at 2 AM yesterday I was trying not to scream out loud because everyone was asleep - I got an e-mail stating I have been invited for interview. I'm an international so I'm gonna do skype. I have NEVER done skype interviews so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 7, 2012)

@derly: It was my student liaison that emailed me. I'm guessing there are several liaisons for the CP program and I'm sure they aren't going to send all the emails out at the same time. I wouldn't stress too bad, I think I just got lucky and was one of the first to be notified.

@ArmOff: Congrats! What program did you apply for?


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 7, 2012)

@FilmForest Thanx, you too! I applied for Creative Producing and it was my student liaison too e-mailing me. I guess that's how they do it.


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats @FilmForest and @ArmOff on your invitation to interview! I wish you both the best of luck!

I applied to Creative Producing as well, and now I'm hopefully waiting to be invited to interview too... Can I ask you guys what might sound like a stupid question?

What do you mean by saying that you got invited through your student liaison? You were in touch with a current student from Columbia that manages the application process? Because I have friends over at Columbia, but what you guys have sounds more official and I've never heard of it.

Everyone else: fingers crossed!


----------



## ArmOff (Feb 8, 2012)

No, I wasn't in contact with the person who e-mailed me. I guess instead of someone from the admission e-mailing us they assign some current students to e-mail us and help us before the interview. 

My e-mail said

"I will be your Columbia liaison from now until the interview, so feel free to contact me with any questions."


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 9, 2012)

For the people who got interviews, what were your concentrations? i see most creative producing. any screenwriters?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 9, 2012)

Screenwriter, haven't heard anything. Anyone? Maybe they're sending first the invitations for Creative Production...


----------



## Nowon (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the Creative Producing students are getting notified first too. I'm a screenwriting applicant as well.

FYI: Last year I got an interview request on the 26th of February.


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got called for an interview invite on February 24th last year (applied as a directing concentrate). From what I remember, CP candidates were contacted a few weeks earlier, so if you applied for directing/screenwriting no need to worry just yet!


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Excellent. I can worry slightly less for a few weeks


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 11, 2012)

I applied for Creative Producing and haven't heard from Columbia yet. Shoud I worry? AAAAAAA


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 13, 2012)

What days did they give the interviews for screenwriting/directing last year?


----------



## mike8163 (Feb 13, 2012)

All you screenwriting/directing applicants. Just got an email invite for interview on Feb. 21 in NY. Here we go!


----------



## wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got a call inviting me to an interview for Columbia MFA on 21st! I'm an international student and debating whether I should spend the money and buy a ticket to the US or do it skype-stylee. hmm - any thoughts?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you a directing applicant?


----------



## mike8163 (Feb 14, 2012)

Directing for me. Not so sure it was the right choice. I've never been behind the camera, but like the idea of collaborating on set vs. not getting invited to the premier the way most screenwriters are treated, at least in Hollywood.


----------



## wrinklyninja (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Film - I'm a directing applicant. Anyone got any idea what the interview entails?


----------



## Nowon (Feb 15, 2012)

@wrinklyninja - If I recall correctly, last year's thread had some detailed anecdotes on what the interview is like.

Any screenwriting concentrates heard back yet? :/


----------



## Smiley (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats for the interviews!! 

I applied for screenwriting, haven't heard back yet. Anyone?


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by Smiley:
> Congrats for the interviews!!
> 
> I applied for screenwriting, haven't heard back yet. Anyone?



I just took another look at the application. I am not seeing an option to select a concentration (Screenwriting or Directing). The field is blank. Are you positive you selected a concentration?


----------



## Nowon (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by Seoulless:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Smiley:
> Congrats for the interviews!!
> 
> I applied for screenwriting, haven't heard back yet. Anyone?



I just took another look at the application. I am not seeing an option to select a concentration (Screenwriting or Directing). The field is blank. Are you positive you selected a concentration? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yep!






(right-click open image to enlarge)


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 16, 2012)

Nowan - I'm guessing that you filled out the PDF application and did not do the online application?

EDIT:

Ah! Nevermind. I see it now. The drop-down menu does not list a concentration, but when I went to view the application as a PDF I saw my concentration selection picked.

Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## Nowon (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by Seoulless:
> Nowan - I'm guessing that you filled out the PDF application and did not do the online application?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


----------



## JKL (Feb 16, 2012)

I just got a call and e-mail for an interview. 
I'm a directing applicant. Best wishes to everyone both waiting to hear back and those who will be interviewing.


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow, last year I got my call near the end of February..guess they're doing it earlier this year...looks like today is the day! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Smiley (Feb 16, 2012)

I got a call too for an interview on the 9th of March!!! 




Good luck everyone!


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats Smiley & JKL!

Anyone else hear from Columbia today? I'm buggin' out!


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 16, 2012)

I got an interview as well, for March 9th.

Since I've got a midterm that day, not to mention I live in Canada..I opted for the Skype interview.

I'm directing, by the way.


----------



## Seoulless (Feb 17, 2012)

So not a single screenwriter has been contacting for an interview yet?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Seoulless! I applied for screenwriting, I received the call yesterday. But it's still early, I'm sure there are gonna be more calls and emails.


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got the call for an interview - I'm screenwriting


----------



## kec (Feb 17, 2012)

Worst time ever to send another "You're Invited" spam email.


----------



## eva99 (Feb 17, 2012)

^ I KNOW!!!! UGH!


----------



## megawat (Feb 17, 2012)

I also received an email from Columbia this morning to schedule an interview for March 9th. I'm a screenwriting applicant. I'm in the city so I will be doing an in-person interview. Going to checknlast year's thread (as suggested above) for advice/anecdotes about the interview process... Does anyone know how many they interview for each program?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I just received a call as well and my interview is scheduled for the 3rd of March. Will be in New York since I have my NYU interview a day before.

Congratulations to everybody else who got an interview and good luck to all who haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 18, 2012)

congrats guys on your interviews, and good luck!

just wanted to know: is there any creative producer still waiting for an invitation for interview?


----------



## eva99 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey @eva99, so I'm not the only one 

Do you think we still have some hope? I see that people from other concentrations have started receiving invitations as well, and if it is true that Creative Producers are notified before everyone else I'm starting to get a little worried.


----------



## eva99 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm worried too. But right now there seem to be nothing we can do except waiting right? What other schools have you applied to?


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 18, 2012)

USC, NYU and UCLA. Still no news from any of them. If I got into USC I'll get a call next wednesday, otherwise I'm out.

Did you apply to other schools as well?


----------



## eva99 (Feb 18, 2012)

USC, NYU as well  

I've only heard from USC that I was missing my transcript last Monday, sent it in, don't know what's next. Nothing from NYU 

What do you mean by next Wednesday? What did they say to you?


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 18, 2012)

@eva99 Did you apply to the Stark Program, or the MFA F/TV Production Program? If you applied to Stark, decisions will be made by Wednesday Feb. 22.


----------



## derly (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys Im waiting for the Creative Producing program as well.. I was worried but then I thought of something.

1. Columbia doesnt interview absolutely everyone like NYU does. 
2. Hurt as it most, not everyone does well in interviews.
3. Places are gonna be open in two ways probably after people fail in interviews and secondly when people turn down Columbia and others get the chance. 

If anything else Im hoping to have gotten in already or be waitlisted. Either will be perfect.


----------



## eva99 (Feb 18, 2012)

@moonfullofstars I see, I applied to MFA Production. WOW, good luck to all Stark people first then!


----------



## eva99 (Feb 18, 2012)

@derly great thoughts to calm us down a little at the moment. I think they are very possible and logical. And each school definitely has different procedures in deciding who to accept and who to waitlist.


----------



## cineaste504 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by Nowon:
> Do you guys think there are any more calls/e-mails for screenwriting applicants? I can't believe I made it to the High Waitlist last year and have not been offered an interview this year. Trying to stay positive but...



I'm in the same boat! Waitlisted last year, but not even an interview in 2012. Funny, because I felt like my application this year was 10x stronger. Maybe the applicant pool is more competitive this year? Who knows...hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## Nowon (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> Funny, because I felt like my application this year was 10x stronger. Maybe the applicant pool is more competitive this year? Who knows...hope for the best, prepare for the worst.



I thought my application was a lot stronger too! Ho hum. I'm really hoping we're the last batch of applicants that needs to be contacted. In any case, I'm glad I'm not alone in this awkward situation. 

Wishing the best of luck to us all... I'm going to talk to some food about this.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

So, will there be several rounds of interviews?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 20, 2012)

Same. Waitlisted last year but no interview this year. And i also thought it is stronger this year. ? think they didnt finish calling


----------



## apocalypticus (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, I am so eager to get an a reply from Columbia atleast. I mean, I know for a fact that my application was strong enough to atleast get me into an interview. Looks like I was wrong 

Oh well. Maybe another shimmer of hope may sprout from somewhere.


----------



## eva99 (Feb 21, 2012)

It could be somewhat a good news to some of MFA Creative Producing people like myself - I asked if all of the MFA CP interview invitations have been sent out already, and they just replied me 30mins ago saying no they are still in process


----------



## calispice (Feb 22, 2012)

Waiting here as well. Directing applicant.

Trying my best to stay positive.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 22, 2012)

I emailed to Jake at Columbia. He said they haven't finished calling for interview.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

It's GREAT to know they're still interviewing.


----------



## calispice (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the update Hi Film. Good to hear.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to my in-person Columbia interview for Creative Producing on the 5th. Anyone else? I'm also International. It's great to feel part of a community on here!


----------



## FilmForest (Feb 23, 2012)

@Dreamer - My in-person interview for Creative Producing is on the 5th as well!


----------



## n3wchapter (Feb 29, 2012)

any directors still waiting for an interview invite? *_*


----------



## apocalypticus (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a directing applicant still waiting for an interview or at least a rejection email. 

Just want to know how many international applicants for the directing/screenwriting major have already received their calls. I've anyways lost hope somehow.


----------



## n3wchapter (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm an international applicant... sort of losing hope too. I guess they wait right unil the end to send out rejection letters (in case any of the interviews didn't go well they might pick from the pool of students who were not initially selected for an interview). But then again,i'm wondering if columbia interviews everyone it's considering..?


----------



## seeratt1457 (Feb 29, 2012)

Any producing applicant gotten a reply from Columbia?


----------



## KayCaroline (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all. I just heard back from Columbia College Chicago, I was accepted. I can't wait to see who else here got in.


----------



## JKL (Mar 1, 2012)

I finished my Columbia (NYC) interview yesterday, and it was a great experience! There are some things that caught me by surprise:

1) I always knew Columbia loves "stories," but I was surprised that the faculty and students also appreciate sci-fi and other genre films. A second-year student helped me get acquainted with the interview process and answered any questions I had in the waiting area. She happened to work on disaster films, and there were a couple of students that did action movies. Columbia is not only about indie, human dramas--anything can be made here as long as the story is told well.

2) The interview was a laid-back, conversational experience. The interviewers really went out of their ways to listen to me and smile. I ended up spending a good 10-minutes talking about my favorite films. 

3) Columbia's campus is beautiful! The grounds are almost fully contained within the great city of New York, and the buildings are quite impressive.

Anyhow, it's unofficial now,  but the interviewers told me that I'm accepted and that they'd like to see me this fall.

Best wishes to all who will have an interview soon or for those who are still waiting to hear back. The interview will be a great experience!


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Jkl, who interviewed you? Had mine today. I felt very comfortable. It was laid back. The trade off is that it was hard to say all the things I wanted to say. 30 minutes goes by so fast.


----------



## Alle (Mar 1, 2012)

I applied to both programs and I am waiting to be notified about the interview as well, @n3wchapter and @apocalypticus


----------



## JKL (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by aspectralfire:
> Jkl, who interviewed you? Had mine today. I felt very comfortable. It was laid back. The trade off is that it was hard to say all the things I wanted to say. 30 minutes goes by so fast.



I was interviewed by Nick and Julia. They only went by their first names. How about you?


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 1, 2012)

June Stein and Patrick Stettner. Both were great. Gahhh I wish the told me I was in like you!


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello guys! I have been lurking here for a couple of months. I am also an international CP applicant who hasn't heard anything yet. I admit I am kinda losing hope here, and Columbia's CP program is my top choice. From the 2011 threads it seems that they send out interview invites in two waves, and I wonder if anyone get a call/mail in late February or these two days, which will be a second wave. If so I'd be more prepared when the rejection comes... I will have my interview with FSU on March 16 via skype, but it will be quite a bummer if I don't get a chance to go to NY.


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 2, 2012)

@flowerkid
around when did the second wave of interviews get sent out last year?


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been following this site for a while and applied to Columbia and NYU. One thing that I haven't noticed are people who applied for the Screenwriting focus stating they have received interviews. Has anyone who applied for the Screenwriting program heard anything?


----------



## Smiley (Mar 2, 2012)

@HUwriter, I received an interview invitation for screenwriting. I'll be interviewing in NY on march 9th. 

JKL and aspectralfire, your impressions on the interview made me feel a little better. 

Anyone intrerviewed already for screenwriting?


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats Smiley! When did you receive your notice?


----------



## flowerkid (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by n3wchapter:
> @flowerkid
> around when did the second wave of interviews get sent out last year?



I believe it was around February 24 or 25...


----------



## Smiley (Mar 2, 2012)

HUwriter, I got the call on february 16th!


----------



## Dreamer123 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by FilmForest:
> @Dreamer - My in-person interview for Creative Producing is on the 5th as well!



Good luck! Maybe I'll see you there.

And good luck to everyone else. Thanks for the comments about the interviews.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Had my interview today and it was absolutely great to talk to these smart people. I also
spent a little time there speaking with current students and have to say that Columbia seems to be an amazing program although it must be very hard and intense.


----------



## elena (Mar 3, 2012)

Kaschko, could you please tell a bit about what kind of questions you were asked
Thanks!
I hope you'll get in


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Elena,
we only talked about me, my life and the film I sent in (no word about my written submissions). It was very personal, so as long as you're not me it won't help you knowing what they asked me 
It's really just a very nice conversation where you have time to ask plenty of questions. No tricks, no games, no 'good cop, bad cop' bull****. Just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## elena (Mar 4, 2012)

Kaschko, thanks!


----------



## jinhua34 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a troll shamelessly posting spam links in order to infect your computer with malicious virii.

I am an embarrassing example of humanity and I should never have been born.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 6, 2012)

So I had my interview yesterday. Just a  reminder I'm an international Creative Producing applicant and I interviewed vie skype with Ira Deutchman and Maureen Ryan.I don't know why, but I have this feeling that it went terrible, but anyways I'm giving you the questions they asked, maybe they can help you not be terrible. 
So why Columbia?
What kind of films do you want to make?
What film did you see recently that you wished you had actually made it. 
Have you been to NYC? 
Do you have Questions for us?

And at the end Ira asked if I have a plan how to pay the tuition, because the school is very expensive. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey @ArmOff
Stay positive, I'm sure you did great. Skype interviews are always hard and there is a sense of distance!!!! Hang in there  Not everyone gets an invite to interview. I, for example, am still waiting (International/Directing).
It's a bit weird though, that they asked you how you were going to pay the tuition...Have you requested financial aid? Cheers


----------



## fishoil (Mar 6, 2012)

USC asked me how I was going to pay for school which I felt was kind of rude. I thought Columbia was above that but guess not. I wasn't asked any financial questions though so I guess it depends on who your interviewers are.


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 6, 2012)

It's not rude so much as realistic. International applicants don't get federal loans. They want to make sure they get students that will be economically capable of surviving the program before they give such a competitive slot away. They also want to make sure you've thought about the responsibility that goes with such a huge bill. I'd say it's a fair and important question.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I had read in the previous years' threads that they sometimes ask that question, so I wasn't very surprised and I think it's actually a reasonable question, because they don't want to admit someone who will drop out after one year, because they didn't think it through. 

@n3wchapter I have applied for Financial aid, I don't know if they were notified about that or not, because in the Financial aid application I had explained how I was going to cover my expenses.


----------



## de (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I was asked the same question. Because it's such a collaborative program, to have someone drop out would be not only a financial loss to the school but also could be detrimental to the other students because they'll have one less person to work with.


----------



## fishoil (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea I guess it's not a big deal. I was just expecting questions pertaining to my application specifically but all I got were half-assed questions so by the time she asked me the money question I was already annoyed. Interview was only 10 minutes. Anyways my Columbia interview was the complete opposite. They were so friendly and personable and asked me very in depth questions.


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds good guys. We should be hearing back within the next week or two. I wasn't invited for an interview, so I guess that it's gonna be a No for me. All the best to the rest of you


----------



## megawat (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey all,

Maybe a silly question, but my interview is Friday and I'm wondering what other interviewees (specifically the other ladies) wore/ are planning on wearing. I'm assuming business casual, like a blazer and nice pants. Just want to know if anyone's wearing full-on matching suit kind of outfits, or if the dress code is similar to what I'm imagining. Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 7, 2012)

@megawat I'm a lady and I interviewed for producing. I wore navy khakis., a nice shirt, cardigan and black shoes. It's pretty casual. Don't overthink it, just wear something you are comfortable in. 

FYI, CP applicants, Ira and Maureen said we would find out in two weeks. This was on Monday.


----------



## megawat (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks FilmForest, that is actually quite helpful. Hope your interview was great!


----------



## secret_riddle (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just cancelled my interview with Columbia..USC was always my first choice, so my acceptance there pretty much sealed the deal. 

I didn't want to take up an interview spot from someone else dreaming of attending the program, especially when I already know where I'll be going come Fall 2012.

I'm hoping that one of the people on this forum, still waiting to hear back from Columbia, gets the spot!

Good luck.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my interview on Wednesday. They told me that they will be going on break next week and will send out their decisions the first week of April - but possibly before. (Screenwriting/Directing)


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 12, 2012)

Yesterday 9:30 AM NY time I received a call from Ira, he told me I got accepted to the program. I was really surprised I didn't even expect the call so soon, I thought they would start calling next week. So the calls have started , good luck to you guys!!!


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 12, 2012)

I figured saying yesterday doesn't make sense, so it was March 12


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats, ArmOff!
Glad to hear you're in.
It obviously didn't go as terrible as you thought, right?


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanx Kaschko

I don't know, I really thought it went terrible, because they were really serious, and since I had my NYU interview before that and they were very friendly and fun, I for some reason thought that serious was wrong  But hey, I'm glad I was wrong


----------



## Sayre (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in for Creative Producing=) Thought I bombed the interview, but then I got the call on Monday.

ArmOff: Congrats! Are you gonna accept, or are you still waiting for other decisions?


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 13, 2012)

Woo! Congratulations to you both. Seems Producing students are hearing first. Any writer/directors get a call?


----------



## de (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi @Sayre and @ArmOff. I got into the CP program as well. Are you accepting? I'm going to accept. Hope to see you in the Fall! 

Best of luck to everyone else! 

-Dina


----------



## Sayre (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm accepting=)


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you guys think they called everyone that got in yesterday? Just my luck, my phone died yesterday and I just got a new one set up right now so I can't even tell if I missed the call.


----------



## Sayre (Mar 13, 2012)

No idea... I'm early in the alphabet, but I was also the last one to be interviewed(I think). I actually missed the call, but Ira left me a message telling me to call him.


----------



## derly (Mar 13, 2012)

depression.... 

damn.. im still hoping that they accept some that werent called for interviews...


----------



## de (Mar 13, 2012)

They might be calling people over the course of the week. Ira actually left me a voice message Sunday evening.

Keep hope alive, @derly. As they say, "it ain't over 'til it's over!" And it's not over, yet.


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 13, 2012)

@de Is your last name at the beginning of the alphabet as well? I'm hoping Ira's calling in alphabetical order, since my last name starts with an 's'.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi De, ArmOff and Sayre, I'm in for CP as well! I got the call on Sunday. Maybe they are going in alphabetical order Film Forest because I'm near the beg. of the alphabet.


----------



## de (Mar 13, 2012)

@FilmForest- yes, my last name starts with an "E."


----------



## wrinklyninja (Mar 14, 2012)

I got an email today offering me a place on directing/screenwriting - totally thrilled. Good luck to all those waiting to hear!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got a call from Eric Mendelsohn and I'm accepted for directing!


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 14, 2012)

Gah! No email or call yet. So nervous!


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 14, 2012)

no calls here either. reading the boards is not helping!


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 14, 2012)

congratulations to everyone who got in! wish you all the best. @wrinklyninja and @kaschko...what do your last names begin with?


----------



## JKL (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats to all who got in! I also got the call today, and my last name begins with L.


----------



## Smiley (Mar 14, 2012)

I got an email too! accepted for screenwriting. I just can't believe it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

> @kaschko...what do your last names begin with?



My last name begins with an L as well. Not sure if there really is a system though...


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Guys

Sorry for late reply
I still have no news from NYU , but I think I'm going to accept Columbia anyways and my last name starts with H.


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 16, 2012)

Man, do you guys think they are done calling? I feel like calls started so much earlier than last year that I'm hoping there is another round next week.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope they're not done. Although the silence feels deafening at this point.

I looked at the borads last year and it seems that they started calling on a Wednesday and kept calling throughout the week and even into Sunday. People from each discipline were saying that they received calls on that Sunday.

Keep hope alive!


----------



## SKM (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum. Just discovered it recently though I wish I had earlier since it would have helped during the application process. 

In any case just wanted to say I was accepted in the MFA (Screenwriting/Directing) prog. I got a preliminary email on Tues (I'm an international student so perhaps why) and then a call today. My last name begins with M

Best of luck to everyone waiting, I know how daunting the process is. I, myself, am still waiting for NYU but Columbia is my first choice so I'll be going there - hope to see some forum members there with me!!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am patiently waiting.


----------



## jufebato (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't heard back and I didn't even get an interview. I just got rejected from Northwestern (the only other school I had applied to) so now must probably I will be in the wilderness for at least another year. Kind of depressing


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 17, 2012)

@jufebato..i'm in the same boat as you. no response. no interview. let's stay positive.


----------



## jufebato (Mar 17, 2012)

@n3wchapter Columbia's website says that they usually send a decision by March or April (in the online application website says that the decision  is in April) but at this point it hard not to get discouraged, specially reading in this thread that many got an interview and were already accepted.


----------



## jufebato (Mar 17, 2012)

let's hope for the best


----------



## Sayre (Mar 17, 2012)

Facebook group for the incoming MFA students: http://www.facebook.com/groups/274518185955884/


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I hadn't checked back in here since early in the process when this place was completely quiet--much different now.

I got my email March 14th. I'm accepted into Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program. Columbia's been my dream program for a while so I'm pretty sure I'll be there in the fall. I'll actually be leaving one semester of an MFA on the table so I guess you could say I'm really big on this program.

Hope to get to know all of you soon! I'm very excited.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 18, 2012)

@Tommy

What program are you currently attending? Why do you feel you want to leave for Columbia?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm at USC at the moment. I know some people will think I'm crazy for leaving, my father included, I just really love Columbia's program and faculty.  I've also wanted an excuse to live in New York for some time--get inspired by a new city/people.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with USC. It's simply a matter of knowing what I want/need and what school seems to fit.


----------



## jufebato (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a question: all of you who have been accepted were interviewed first or did you received a call without being interviewed? It might be helpful to know so I can prepare for a rejection letter and prepare for next year.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

@jufebato I interviewed first.


----------



## de (Mar 19, 2012)

@jufebato I interviewed first as well.


----------



## SKM (Mar 20, 2012)

@jufebato I interviewed as well.


----------



## Rodd. (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Any news at all this week?

I was interviewed March 3rd, but haven't heard a word from them since.

Cheers,


----------



## jufebato (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies. I've been checking the Columbia Admissions threads of the past two years and the question of whether an applicant who has not been interviewed can be accepted has come up often. The answer seems to be that those of us who were not interviewed don't stand a chance. 
The application process seems to be this:
1. The last week of february ( around the 20th) they start scheduling interviews.
2. The applicants are interviewed in the first 2 weeks of March.
3.  Applicants are accepted last week of March (this year seems they were accepted earlier)
4. First days of April those who were not interviewed will receive rejection letters and those who were interviewed but were not accepted right away will must probably be wait-listed.  

That been said, I can only conclude that I'll have to wait a week and half until I get the rejection notice. It really sucks that they don't put you out of your misery and give you a rejection letter as soon as they decide not to interview you, instead of leaving you in the dark for month and a half until you receive the dreadful news.

Anyway, congratulations to all of you who were accepted and hope you appreciate the great opportunity you were given.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone got called today?


----------



## Rodd. (Mar 21, 2012)

> got called today?



Nothing on this end... Got my rejection letter fom NYU today, though. But I didn't interview there, so no surprises.


I'm getting a little anxious about Columbia. In past years they seemed to keep calling people up until the end of March, but this year there was only a single wave of calls between the 13th and the 15th, but nothing after that. Seems strange...


Did anyone get a call after the 15th?


----------



## n3wchapter (Mar 22, 2012)

@jufebato thanks a lot for that. when i didn't get called for an interview, that was already a clear sign. anyways, your post clarified a lot of me. at least i can prepare for it now.
all the best to you.


----------



## coffeebreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello,

I skimmed through this chain just now, and seems like 5 or 6 screenwriting/directing applicants that were admitted right?  Most of them international students

Seems like Columbia might make another round of calls. Unless they just sent out emails to everyone on the 14th??????

Looks like people interviewed late in month too


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know why Columbia hasn't sent out rejection letters yet. Also for the directing/screenwriting did the people who have more of a directing focus get calls and screenwriting focus applicants will not get calls? NYU didn't make calls for their writing program so I wonder if Columbia does the same.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 23, 2012)

surely they could not have called all 48 directing/screenwriting people in one day, right? In previous years, calls spanned over at least a week. 

I interviewed on the 7th and have yet to hear anything. When I interviewed, they informed me that last week was their "off week" (spring break?). I keep thinking that perhaps they had a list of people they absolutely wanted, and are debating about the rest as we speak. 
Who knows, though? Either way, they said they would notify everyone by the first week in April so the wait drags on...


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess my thing is, is it their policy to interview everyone or are there people they didn't interview but will still accept.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have heard in the past that only on a rare occasion will they take someone who did not interview. That's what I have heard over the past 3 years.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 23, 2012)

I suppose nobody got called since this Monday right?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 24, 2012)

FYI for those of you worried about Columbia being a 3-year program (as far as money), the tuition in that third year is much much lower than the first two years. First and second year about 50k, third year about 10k.
http://arts.columbia.edu/tuition-and-fees


----------



## coffeebreak (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing..........

Letters? Calls? 

Anybody?


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone called the admissions office and asked them what is going on with the acceptances? Anyone receive a waitlist offer or reject??


----------



## Dreamer123 (Mar 28, 2012)

We have to respond by April 16 yes or no so maybe after that they will get to the next group?
Hope that helps!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just called  and they told me that most of the calls are done. We will be receiving email withing a week or two.


----------



## Pebble (Mar 29, 2012)

Andy thanks for the news. Did you talk to Jake crane?  I wanna believe a few of us might get calls but seems like he said the same thing about extra interview calls. Plus 1 to 2 weeks? Talk about dragging it out.  Wishing for the best but I'm bummed.


----------



## aresee (Mar 29, 2012)

FYI:
I am a student at the film school. Last year, after initial acceptance calls, many people declined by the deadline, and some declined later.
If you are waitlisted:
One of my classmates got a call the Thursday before classes started the following Monday.
Don't give up hope.


----------



## Pebble (Mar 29, 2012)

Arsee: thanks.  Do you know how many of your classmates got off the waitlist in april? There's a thread on here from last year where a bunch of waitlisters were waiting to hear and seemed like no one got off after the April 16th deadline. I know it's just the forum but still.  And not to assume you hear anything around school, but any guesses if they're done calling?


----------



## aresee (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know if they are done calling.  I was on the thread last year and calls started on like Tuesday or Wednesday.  I didn't get a call.  I thought it was over.  Then, Sunday afternoon I got a call from Eric.
As for waitlisted folks, those will continue right up through August.  As I mentioned, one of my classmates got a call three days before classes started.  So MANY people got off well after the April 16 deadline.
Hang in there.  It's definitely NOT over.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Mar 30, 2012)

I waited on waitlist so long last year and didn't get in. Hopefully, not this year again.


----------



## Pebble (Apr 4, 2012)

AnyThing new?


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just called. They said we should know this week. I was interviewed late Feb. Long wait.

(Screenwriting/Directing)


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 4, 2012)

It's funny, 'cause right after the interview they told me they'd tell all of us the results in mid-March. Dohohohohoho


----------



## samagana (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't get it, why don't they just mail the rejection letters? I don't like the feeling of false hope.


----------



## flowerkid (Apr 4, 2012)

@samagana I agree with you... I feel that for those who didn't receive an interview like me, they should just send us a reject first if it is determined that no interview means no admission. Have you been interviewed? What are you applying? I applied for creative producing.


----------



## samagana (Apr 4, 2012)

@flowerkid I applied for screenwriting/direction. They never interviewed me. It was my first attempt.I really wanted to study at Columbia.

There is always a next time... provided the finances are there to support such optimism...


----------



## Pebble (Apr 5, 2012)

grrrrrrrrrr. Think theyll count the weekend as "the week"?


----------



## samagana (Apr 5, 2012)

@pebble Isnt it the Easter weekend this week? Do universities in US function on Easter weekends?


----------



## Pebble (Apr 5, 2012)

Good point! School offices don't operate on the weekends here anyways Hahhahaha. I'm more poking fun @them given people got calls 2-3 weeks ago. Would like my decision so I can move onnnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## samagana (Apr 5, 2012)

@pebble I assume it means that they will mail the rejections next week?

I find it oddly amusing that I am waiting for a letter of rejection. I need to move on and find me a job


----------



## jufebato (Apr 6, 2012)

As it was expected, I was rejected. I received the notification today. If you ask me, almost 2 months too late.
Anyway, I will try again next year. For those who were accepted, I would really like to know tips for what you think makes a successful application. Any advise for your own experience will be greatly appreciated. 
I was a writer/director applicant.
Cheers,
JF


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 6, 2012)

I was also rejected, jufebato. I was expecting it pretty soon since I didn't have an interview.

Congrats to all who were accepted! And to the others, keep striving!!

The journey continues...


----------



## FilmForest (Apr 7, 2012)

Those who received rejection notices, were they sent via email? 

Any creative producers get waitlisted or rejected yet?


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. I got an e-mail.


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 7, 2012)

Directing/Screenwriting here, I've been put on the waiting list.

Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't received anything yet!


----------



## Freshman (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally posted by jufebato:
> As it was expected, I was rejected. I received the notification today. If you ask me, almost 2 months too late.
> Anyway, I will try again next year. For those who were accepted, I would really like to know tips for what you think makes a successful application. Any advise for your own experience will be greatly appreciated.
> I was a writer/director applicant.
> ...



Hey Jufebato, I was admitted into the CP program, but i will try to give you some advice... From my experience, I think the most important part of the application was being yourself and staying consistent with the image you are attempting to paint. For example, I wrote my autobiographical essay in a series of flashbacks, which read as a self loathing piece, rather than a snobbish, pretentious essay, which I am sure they get often. Pretty much, I did not try impress Columbia, but instead, show them the real me. I hope this helps!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't received anything. Should I expect a rejection letter?


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 10, 2012)

Andy2011 - did you interview?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 10, 2012)

This is just ridiculous. I've been waiting and waiting for a rejection letter for ages. I did not get interviewed. What is the departments problem in sending that out across. Sheesh


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I gett it. We all will get them within this week at the same time; that is how the mailing list system works.


----------



## childintime (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, aNDy2011, don't give up hope since you've been interviewed. You are probably waitlisted. 
If you are worried, maybe you can call them.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, Childintime
Thanks for your message. I just called and they were not telling me. I don't see the point. I mean I can take the rejection pretty well.  Anyway, I know why? BTW, are you high waitlisted or normal?

Good luck.


----------



## childintime (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,aNDy2011
Maybe they haven't decided all the waitlisters? Just a guess.

I know they have two different lists in the past years, but I'm not sure if they still have them this year. My letter doesn't say high waiting list though.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Childintime
Best of luck. Good luck.


----------



## eva99 (Apr 11, 2012)

I received my rejection through email last Friday 4/6 as well. I am a CP applicant, I have expected it since late Feb while they started calling for interviews and I didn't receive any. However USC offered me admission back in late Feb, so luckily, it wasn't that much of a pain in the ass wait


----------



## childintime (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,aNDy2011
Best of luck to you too. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got an email from CU saying check this link for admission decision. Rejected. Interviewed for directing back in Feb. I'm off to NYU dramatic writing program down the street. Already made that decision before getting this email. Good luck everyone on your choices.


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got a rejection mail. Finally. Couldn't move on because of that. Looks like FSU is the last hope for me. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

For those who made it into Columbia, congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## michael13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my wait-list notification today for Directing. I am pretty surprised since I did not interview. 

From my understanding it seems that Columbia is more focused on the Screenwriting part of filmmaking. Is this true?


----------



## rockie2 (Apr 12, 2012)

@mike8163 I too recieved an email with the link to check my status: waitlisted. On it, there was a box to check if you want to stay on the waitlist or opt out. I am opting out as I was accepted to NYU and recieved a partial scholarship. 

Best of luck to all those waiting to hear, congratulations to those who got in, and keep trying to those who didn't. It takes many people several attempts before they get in. Keep your heads up and keep trying!


----------



## Pebble (Apr 12, 2012)

I also got the email. Rejected. 

I Left for a work trip before the first wave of emails were sent out last week, and just got back this morning where it seems like the second wave went out. 

Anyone else feel emotionally strung out for waiting so long? I can't believe they accepted people a month ago!!!


----------



## HI FILM (Apr 12, 2012)

hey @rockie2 Here is same. I am waitlisted as well. No interview. I will opt out because I was accepted to NYU with a partial scholarship. I'm not sure if you know NYU Tisch Film 2012 Facebook group. If you are not a member already, come and join us please. Good luck to all friends waiting to hear good news.


----------



## samagana (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my rejection letter too. I must say theirs is the best rejection letter I have read till date, no frills or empty words. 

Ah well onwards to 2013... @_@


----------



## mjsoutha (Apr 12, 2012)

I found out today I was waitlisted. If there's anybody who got off the waitlist last year, can you tell me when you found out and if you have any idea how many people get on it/are accepted off of it?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 12, 2012)

Strangely, I am still waiting for the letter whether it is a good or bad news.


----------



## FilmForest (Apr 12, 2012)

@aNDy2011 I haven't heard anything yet either... I interviewed for producing.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 12, 2012)

My guess is that we both are accepted.


----------



## Pebble (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't believe you both haven't heard! My hunch is you'll get admitted really soon. I'm sure the class has some spots open from people turning down their offers. Good luck to you both!


----------



## FilmForest (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Pebble.

My theory is that we are on a high waitlist and if (or when    )there are open spots after the deadline, we'll get the acceptance call next week.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Pebble. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Pebble (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks 
stick in there you two and do let us know when you get in  and how you like Columbia when you get there! 

Same goes for everyone else! I know those of us planning to reapply would love to hear your thoughts on this program or nyu next fall!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, I got a rejection letter today. What a long wait. Anyway, I am glad this is over.
Good luck to all others on the waitlist.


----------



## marty_mcfly (Apr 14, 2012)

The problem with film schools is you have no idea what they are looking for. Even if you are the most brilliant young filmmaker today, they have their own set of criteria. I remember being given a tour by an NYU alum and he said he had never touched a camera in his life before NYU. Who knows what goes into their decision making process? There is never any feedback, just a standard letter written by someone's secretary.


----------



## Pebble (Apr 14, 2012)

Andy2011, no! sorry to hear you got rejected. I can't believe it! I saw your other post where spent last summer on the waitlist and thought you probably get admitted like arsee talked about since they wanted to hold onto you last year. 

Plus you'd think they'd at least pay you some respect and not reject you so late after they wailisted you last year.....jeese. At least it is over. I feel the same way.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pebble, thanks for your concern. Good luck for your next year application. I think I am going to skip film schools and make movies.   I would like to thank the Webmaster for creating this wonderful place for us. Good luck for all and good bye.


----------



## coffeebreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Any idea how my screenwriters are waitlisted at Columbia?  And how are you waitlisters doinh? has anyone one been let off the waitlist yet? 
I'm waiting for NYU.


----------



## mjsoutha (Jul 15, 2012)

Any screenwriters/directors on waitlist hear back yet?


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally posted by marty_mcfly:
> The problem with film schools is you have no idea what they are looking for. Even if you are the most brilliant young filmmaker today, they have their own set of criteria. I remember being given a tour by an NYU alum and he said he had never touched a camera in his life before NYU. Who knows what goes into their decision making process? There is never any feedback, just a standard letter written by someone's secretary.



So true. My brother-in-law recently got into a bunch of prestigious law schools after the previous year he was flat out rejected from every one he applied to. His solution? He studied for the LSAT's more, got a better score, and then they were practically banging the door down. There isn't any magical test to study for when it comes to film score, when I'm rejected I'm left to my own reasoning as to why. Even worse, improvement isn't necessarily something that can come from work. In theory I could spend my entire life redrafting scripts, tweaking them, editing, etc. and still never have "it". Law school? Grad school? Generally if you work hard enough at these eventually you'll get there, they are the direct result of how much you want it. Film school? Wanting it only takes you so far, some of us will never get there because we lack that "it" factor, that thing that sets us apart from the rest. Not to mention how incredibly subjective the entire process is. There is a very real possibility that what one guy at UCLA thinks is hot garbage someone at NYU could think is genius, on some level this is exciting, but on another it's frightening.


----------



## ReneeM (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi dudes,

I have a question about one of the writing requirement from Columbia. I'm working on the film scenario now, which is giving you an openning and asks you to follow the scene. My question is during the 2-3pages writing, can I change the location of the story? Does it count a change of scene? Can I change the scene in this assignment?
I'm So confused, hope somebody can help me!


----------



## Qian (Feb 26, 2013)

hello,aNDu2011,I am apply for the CP in columbia, I accepted an interview now, could you give some advice, and what kind of the questions in the interview. I am nevious cause my English so rusty, thanks so much!!





> Originally posted by Pebble:
> Can't believe you both haven't heard! My hunch is you'll get admitted really soon. I'm sure the class has some spots open from people turning down their offers. Good luck to you both!


----------

